# Anesthesia ob case



## justcode (Jun 25, 2009)

HOW WOULD YOU CODE A C/S CASE FOLLOWED BY TAH? 01961 + 01962?  IS THIS CORRECT?


----------



## dsmith1979 (Jun 25, 2009)

*ob*

I would use those anesthesia codes.


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 25, 2009)

I would use code 01963 if no labor time was involved.

Julie, CPC


----------



## justcode (Jun 25, 2009)

OK BUT WHAT ABOUT IF THE C/S WAS A SPLIT CASE..DO I STILL USE 01963 OR SHOULD I USE 01961 AND 01962?


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 25, 2009)

What do you mean by split case? 

Julie, CPC


----------



## justcode (Jun 25, 2009)

Dr. A started case and then dr b took over


----------



## jdrueppel (Jun 25, 2009)

Are the doctors not from the same group?  When this happens in our group (on any type of anesthesia service) we enter actual times for each provider but our system is set to bill the service under the provider with the most time.

Julie, CPC


----------

